# Router Dados? Jig, Table, Setup?



## meestajack (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm planning on making some drawer dividers and organizers for the kitchen, and I'm stumped on the best way to set this up.

I'll most likely be using 1/4" hardwood or good plywood, and plan on ganging up several pieces to dado at a time, but I'd like some pointers on setting up the router for good results.

similar divider project for example:









using table cutting as an analogy I'll be doing "Cross" cuts so a fence will not do much good here, I would like a "chopsaw" 90degree setup for making the necessary pieces. Most Guides and table's I've seen seem to favor "Rip" cuts with the long face against the fence.

anyone have a good approach for this?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

The pieces that need dados can be done on a sled on a table saw or router table. you can make each side twice as wide as you need it to be and then saw it in half after dadoing it to have matching sets.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I wouldn't use 1/4" plywood for dividers…..too flimsy….!! I'd use 1/2" at least, and probably use solid wood unless you want to cover the edges of the ply with hardwood, or iron-on edging….if you don't, it'll look ragged…..


----------



## BilltheDiver (Jul 2, 2010)

If they don't have to be stopped dados I like a stacked dado set on my Radial Arm Saw. I have made similar cross cuts on the router table by holding or clamping the workpiece to a larger board and running the two boards along the fence. The larger backer board stabilizes the workpiece and keeps it from tilting off angle to the fence.


----------



## Kelby (Oct 19, 2011)

The problem with using a fence is that the narrow end of the board is against the fence, which makes it difficult to keep the material moving straight against the fence. The solution is to put a backer board behind the piece you are cutting, and to use a backer board that is long enough that it will ride smoothly against the fence and that is wide enough to support the piece you are routing.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

The example photo appears to be made with 3/8" hardwood.

I'm not a big fan of using a router for things like this.

It's so easy with the table saw; why jump thru hoops to make it work on a router?

Jim's suggestion of wide boards and ripping into two pieces is a great way to get matching pieces.


----------



## meestajack (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks all, I'll try this with hardwood on the Radial arm saw.

Any suggestions for an affordable/quality dado stack to fit a 9" Dewalt GPW Saw? 8 1/4" blades could work.

Will definitely keep my pieces double or quadruple width while grooving to make several parts at a time.


----------

